# DIY 55 Gallon Tank Stand



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anybody have any plans to a 55 gallon tank stand? Hopefully not too expensive.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, the cheapest thing I can think of is to put some wood over some cinderblocks, Ta da! instant tank stand.

Just make sure some bricks are in the middle for support.


----------

